# Partner Visa - Processing Time



## Subodh (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had applied for partner visa (Class 309 and 100) on November 2012 and not yet received any information on the case officer. Every time I call the call center all I get is it is processing.I know its a long and hard process of course and needs a bit of a wait. I just need to know if anyone of you have information on current processing times - as the processing time keeps on changing with time and changes on visa regulations.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

Subodh said:


> I have had applied for partner visa (Class 309 and 100) on November 2012 and not yet received any information on the case officer. Every time I call the call center all I get is it is processing.I know its a long and hard process of course and needs a bit of a wait. I just need to know if anyone of you have information on current processing times - as the processing time keeps on changing with time and changes on visa regulations.


Hi Subodh, I can only speak for us in the Philippines. On their Manila website, and under the link Visa Processing Times, the Australian Embassy over here keeps us posted on the application date being processed at a given period. At present, it reads something like:_ As of 13 December 2012, lodgement dates being processed/assessed are those until 25 September 2012._ This advice notwithstanding, there remains a number of applicants who lodged way before this date and who just still receive feedback that theirs is processing or progressing. I'm not sure if this is standard embassy advisory; you might want to check with the post you lodged your application with.

Re a CO, when we make a follow-up, we receive a standard email that says something like _We will only reply to inquiries for applications lodged at least 8 weeks from current date. _ (I think for us here) it is usually after 8 weeks that a CO is assigned to a case (if they decide you should be assigned one, as there also are cases where no CO is assigned until visa grant.)

So, as you can see, it is quite unpredictable. Processing times vary from country to country and from case to case. You'll really just have to keep yourself busy with other things while waiting. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Subodh -

Hard to predict - as a general estimate, I'd look at 6 to 12 months depending on the complexity and risk factors of your application. Offshore processing can vary greatly from one application to another, and one Embassy to another, so that's only an estimate. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Subodh (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Mark.
I guess my case is quite simple - one of the simplest possible - both of us are married for first time, no dependants / childrens, no issues with previous visa (in australia or anywhere else). So, almost should be just a simple checklist. Is there any way I can get on dates as to which dates has been processed by a particular Embassy have been processed.


MarkNortham said:


> Hi Subodh -
> 
> Hard to predict - as a general estimate, I'd look at 6 to 12 months depending on the complexity and risk factors of your application. Offshore processing can vary greatly from one application to another, and one Embassy to another, so that's only an estimate.
> 
> ...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Subodh said:


> Thanks Mark.
> I guess my case is quite simple - one of the simplest possible - both of us are married for first time, no dependants / childrens, no issues with previous visa (in australia or anywhere else). So, almost should be just a simple checklist. Is there any way I can get on dates as to which dates has been processed by a particular Embassy have been processed.


What Marianna shared with you about her embassy publishing what dates they are working on is wonderful but NOT COMMON!!!

I have not heard of it happening before so many of us are talking and keeping each other updated in threads here on this forum so we can work out just what you asked for...what date they are working on.

I would suggest you try and find a thread for your embassy and see who is talking about their visa being approved and what date they are saying they submitted. If there is no such thread you can feel free to start one as I did for Berlin which has been quite helpful and popular....especially in keeping the nerves at bay.

All the best and stay strong.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Great comments, Melandabdul - that's the reality of things - offshore posts are highly unpredictable as far as processing times go, and even application date is not a predictable measure of when an application's processing will be finished. You have things like monthly quotas, options factors such as security checks, and other applications that may get prioritised in front of yours for some reason, plus any number of other reasons. Posts generally do not like to commit to any timeframe at all, which gives them the flexibility to process the applications with the most "flexibility". Good for them, not so good for applicants who are looking for any solid indication of expected processing time.


----------



## Subodh (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments.
It seems pretty clear that its not predicatable based on various factors like the complicity of the case and also on the embassy its been lodged to. However, I believe this all delay is for appointment of a case officer by the embassy.
Can it be predicted once a case officer is allocated, how long it takes for finalization for a case thats not complex ?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Subodh said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.
> Can it be predicted once a case officer is allocated, how long it takes for finalization for a case thats not complex ?


Typically a few weeks to a few months, again depending on case, embassy, and case officer (some can be very picky, others are more flexible).

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Subodh said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments.
> It seems pretty clear that its not predicatable based on various factors like the complicity of the case and also on the embassy its been lodged to. However, I believe this all delay is for appointment of a case officer by the embassy.
> Can it be predicted once a case officer is allocated, how long it takes for finalization for a case thats not complex ?


The answer to your question is it should be but no. There is very
Little about this process that is predictable in terms of wait time. Best to get your head around that now and avoid the tortue many of us put ourselves through try to "guess" when our application will be finalized.

Sorry to bring such bad news.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> The answer to your question is it should be but no. There is very
> Little about this process that is predictable in terms of wait time. Best to get your head around that now and avoid the tortue many of us put ourselves through try to "guess" when our application will be finalized.
> 
> Sorry to bring such bad news.


Hi all i just wsnt to say that the processing tines are fucked my psrtner n i have been waiting now 21monts for a temp visa n upto now nothing we havnt heard anything i have rung them n emailed them im really fed up rite now ...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi all i just wsnt to say that the processing tines are fucked my psrtner n i have been waiting now 21monts for a temp visa n upto now nothing we havnt heard anything i have rung them n emailed them im really fed up rite now ...


Where did you apply Mary and for what visa? I'm so sorry to hear you have been waiting this long, how terrible for you both. Are you at least together during this time?

Stay strong xxx


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Where did you apply Mary and for what visa? I'm so sorry to hear you have been waiting this long, how terrible for you both. Are you at least together during this time?
> 
> Stay strong xxx


We applied in sydney in may 2011


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> We applied in sydney in may 2011


And we applied fir a 820


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi all i just wsnt to say that the processing tines are fucked my psrtner n i have been waiting now 21monts for a temp visa n upto now nothing we havnt heard anything i have rung them n emailed them im really fed up rite now ...


Oh my Mary79 were did you post your application, 21 months hmmm seems a little over due, jeez i would be pulling my hair out. Its very fustrating. 
Did you apply onshore/offshore? maybe giving us a little more info we can try to help you after all thats what this forum is about helping each other.

Louise


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

mary79 said:


> And we applied fir a 820


Onshore applications are taking well over 12 months. Are you or your partner from a high risk country?


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Onshore applications are taking well over 12 months. Are you or your partner from a high risk country?


Yeh my husband is from india ... How come i see on this site some of u get ur pr within a week o month ...


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Yeh my husband is from india ... How come i see on this site some of u get ur pr within a week o month ...


Do u guys think something is wrong .. I have ppl who were not happy with my n his relationship n i dont kniw hiw the dob in line works .. I love my husband n i would move haven n earth to be with him ...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Do u guys think something is wrong .. I have ppl who were not happy with my n his relationship n i dont kniw hiw the dob in line works .. I love my husband n i would move haven n earth to be with him ...


Honey I'm not sure if someone dobbed you in. Do you have any reason to worry about immigration finding something about you and your husbands relatonship? if not then you should be ok.

The timeframe does seem excessive so i would be incline to ring and find out if there is a problem or its been forgotten about.

Try really hard not to think the worst. I know its hard but until you know otherwise it is wasted energy worrying about something that might not happen.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Honey I'm not sure if someone dobbed you in. Do you have any reason to worry about immigration finding something about you and your husbands relatonship? if not then you should be ok.
> 
> The timeframe does seem excessive so i would be incline to ring and find out if there is a problem or its been forgotten about.
> 
> Try really hard not to think the worst. I know its hard but until you know otherwise it is wasted energy worrying about something that might not happen.


No there is nothing in my husbands relationship dat i need to worry about i just have family members who dont like n get a long with him dat they might give false info to them .. N ue rite it is an excessive time for them to give us a reply n its stressful too u know we want to start a family n buy a hm but we cant do any thibg until we know our future


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

mary79 said:


> No there is nothing in my husbands relationship dat i need to worry about i just have family members who dont like n get a long with him dat they might give false info to them .. N ue rite it is an excessive time for them to give us a reply n its stressful too u know we want to start a family n buy a hm but we cant do any thibg until we know our future


Hi meandabdul ...
I have rung n emailed immi plenty of times and i have asked them if there was a prob but they said no n that we r reaching the front of the q n to be paient 21months without a response is long. Enough dont u think


----------

